# Is my fuel tank rusted ??



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am trying to tune the stumble out of my edelbrock 1412 800 cfm carb by going up a jet size. When I removed the fuel line seat and needle above the floats were about 90% covered with a rust colored sediment on both sides. I will clean and reinstall and see if this cures the problem. I have a new fuel pump and braided steel line with a new inline edelbrock filter. Everything from the pump back is old. I am thinking that the fuel tank is rusting on the inside and this is the sediment getting through my filters. I am going to also install a fuel filter between the tank and pump. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

nope, not fuel tank rust.


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

any ideas??


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

If I were seeing this, I think I would disconnect the input line to the fuel pump and drain out a quart or more into a glass jar. (gravity should make this possible) and examine what you got. If clear, you can easily return to tank. I would look for rust particles etc. that may be from the tank, steel fuel line, or the "flex" lines etc. If you feel up to it, examine the inside of the "rubber" fuel lines from the steel line to the fuel pump and then from the fuel pump to the filter/carb for that same brown crud that is showing in your pics. When I have to do some "plumbing" around the house on faucets etc. I see that same brown crud.:lol: Water in the fuel over time.

Wonder what the "sock" looks like in the fuel tank, hope it is not coming apart.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure what that is, but it doesn't look good. It almost looks like sand in the photos. I'd be tempted to go ahead and drop the tank, remove the inlet/sending unit assembly and have a good look around inside the tank and also check the sock out to see if it's coming apart. That would give you the opportunity to purge the fuel lines with compressed air, replace all the runs of flexible hose, replace any inline filters, etc.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would drop the tank as well. I've had the socks disintegrate and cause a big 'ol mess. Doesn't appear to be rust....but it is something, and you need it outta there!!


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

agreed, I think that is going to be the course of action. I was always curious why there was such a bad stumble and now it makes sense. I basicly tuned the carb to run so rich b/c i thought it needed more throught the jets. In park at idle it would run great hit WOT and scream. I jacked up the rear end and put it on jack stands ran it through the gears for a minute or two again great responce and every thing was fine. Then took it out around the block a few times and at the end it kept stalling. i had to chug chug chug ... coast cosat ... chug chug back into the driveway. Checked plugs and they were black with carbon so i cleaned the electrode and gapped them to from .35 to .40 for the HEI. Then pulled the Carb and dug in. It is obvious that once the fuel bowls emptied the fuel couldnt fill the bowls fast enough for the 455 b/c of all the blockage. I am also going to install a fuel pressure regulator, Inline filter between the tank and pump, check the lines and tank. Re install and cross my fingers.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

An in line filter added to the system is an excellent idea in your case. Good luck fixing your fuel issue!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

When the car sits and the gas evaporates it leaves sedimate. That is just the crap from evaporated fuel, happens all the time, more now with ethano in the fuel. Just clean the carb, new gasket and throw it back on. When it starts to run bad, rebuild it. Carbs don't last forever anymore.


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys. I got the new gasket set today however in the breakdown and cleaning process I notice that there was no spring or weight above the ball bearing the is underneath the acc. Pump discharge nozzle or squirtter. According to the edelbrock tech that could have been the cause if my initial stumble. So they are sending me one in the mail. It's a small part but that is some great customer service. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

I got the carb all put back togeather with new jets I went from .113-.116(pn 1434)and new metering rods.070x.037(pn 1149). I added that weight above the ball bearing that edelbrock sent me. I got the carb back on and the mighty 455 is running the best it has since I have owned it. So in order to tune the stumble out of my motor I put in new plugs, wires, coil, went form a600-800cfm carb with 1in spacer, new fuel pump, braidied steel line and anodized inline filter, fuel pressure gauge, new jets, rods and gaskets. So after about 300 bucks on new parts all I really needed to do was to pull apart the used carb and clean/inspect it and insert that weight form edelbrock and I could have been past this stumble months ago. Now the new parts are upgrades and look real nice under the hood but the moral of the story is dont assume anything second hand is ready to go untill you go through it yourself. Classic rookie mistake but very happy to have the 455 up and leaving rubber on the pavement. Up next new gauges and finish the 6x-4 heads that I am building and a new cower 60619 cam and lifters. 

All in all so stoked to be the owner of a bad ass 65 LeMans I love this sh!t


----------

